# Hymns



## AnnaBanana (Nov 28, 2017)

Do you have a favorite hymn that you'd be willing to share with me? 

I am learning guitar and have found much peace and contentment when I play hymns, singing to the Lord when the world is quiet (aka I am a night owl..WoooHoooo). 

For starters, my favorite hymn as of right now:

O soul, are you weary and troubled?
No light in the darkness you see?
There’s light for a look at the Savior,
And life more abundant and free.
Turn your eyes upon Jesus,
Look full in His wonderful face,
And the things of earth will grow strangely dim,
In the light of His glory and grace.
2
Through death into life everlasting
He passed, and we follow Him there;
O’er us sin no more hath dominion
For more than conqu’rors we are!
3
His Word shall not fail you, He promised;
Believe Him and all will be well;
Then go to a world that is dying,
His perfect salvation to tell!

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Nov 28, 2017)

Here is a little video I did for fun. I like playing the melody within the picking.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cedarbay (Nov 28, 2017)

Wonderful, Ryan!

God bless your efforts, Anna. Beautiful song.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks Ryan! Seems so easy, yet so hard. Lol, but perseverance is key. Thankfully, Youtube does help when trying to learn. I'll check out your channel. You got anymore videos or tutorials that you do?


----------



## Ray (Nov 28, 2017)

AnnaBanana said:


> Do you have a favorite hymn that you'd be willing to share with me?
> 
> I am learning guitar and have found much peace and contentment when I play hymns, singing to the Lord when the world is quiet (aka I am a night owl..WoooHoooo).
> 
> ...



This is my favorite song to sing. Also love the version from The Book of Psalms for Worship. I’ll look for this awesome audio by this girl on YouTube and post it for you too.
Psalter 271

Godly Resolves

Psalm 101

Meter: 7s and 6s


1. Of mercy and of justice

My thankful song shall be;

O Lord, in joyful praises

My song shall rise to Thee.

Within my house I purpose

To walk in wisdom's ways;

O Lord, I need Thy presence;

How long wilt Thou delay?


2. On what is base and evil

I will not set my heart;

Transgressors' ways abhorring,

With them I take no part.

No froward man or evil

Shall my companion be;

I will not suffer slander

Or pride or treachery.


3. The faithful and the upright

Shall minister to me;

The lying and deceitful

My favor shall not see.

I will in daily judgment

All wickedness reward,

And cleanse from evildoers

The city of the Lord.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray (Nov 28, 2017)

Here it is. She goes by Lady Tuner. Psalm 101a Book of Psalms for Worship.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1 | Amen 1


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 28, 2017)

"Not What My Hands Have Done" is my favorite. I don't like the guitar in this rendition but it's the best one I could find.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## AnnaBanana (Nov 29, 2017)

Absolutely love each one you all have posted. We serve a beautiful God, don't we? To be able to sing songs and hymns to Him with adoration. Gives me chills. 

If you've got anymore- keep them coming. I'm thinking about starting a hymn book of my own collections.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 29, 2017)

1. O the deep, deep love of Jesus.
2. How firm a foundation ye saints of the Lord
3. If thou but suffer God to guide thee

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Ray (Nov 29, 2017)

Here are some good resources for singing to God.
http://psalter.org/

http://llpb.us/Canticles-Psalms-Ants.htm
Last link Is chants by Lutherans

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## timfost (Nov 29, 2017)

Just for fun, I recorded a medley on my cell of some of the tunes listed plus some of my own favorites. My cell phone decided to buzz in the middle of the recording, and I just left it in for kicks.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Nov 29, 2017)

timfost said:


> Just for fun, I recorded a medley on my cell of some of the tunes listed plus some of my own favorites. My cell phone decided to buzz in the middle of the recording, and I just left it in for kicks.


Great job brother! You surely are a learned musician. What hymn is that at 2 min?


----------



## timfost (Nov 29, 2017)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> What hymn is that at 2 min?



"Be Still My Soul." The tune is Sibelius's great "Finlandia."

Sibelius would probably not approve the cell vibrations.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Unworthy_Servant (Nov 30, 2017)

"Comfort, Comfort ye My people" to the Genevan 42 tune is probably my favorite. Here's a beautiful rendition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## timmopussycat (Nov 30, 2017)

1 O love, how deep, how broad, how high, 
it fills the heart with ecstacy, 
that God, the Son of God, should take 
our mortal form for mortals’ sake!

2 He sent no angel to our race,
of higher or of lower place,
but wore the robe of human frame
Himself, and to this lost world came.

3 For us he was baptized and bore 
His holy fast, and hungered sore; 
for us temptations sharp He knew, 
for us the tempter overthrew.

4 For us to sinful men betrayed, 
scourged, mocked, in purple robe arrayed, 
For us, He bore the cross and death
for us at length gave up His breath.

5 For us, He died and rose again,
for us, He went on high to reign,
for us, He sent His Spirit here
to guide, to strengthen, and to cheer.

6 All glory to our Lord and God
for love so deep, so high, so broad —
the Trinity whom we adore
forever and forevermore.

Thomas a Kempis (altered)

Tune: https://hymnary.org/tune/puer_nobis_nascitur_praetorius#pagescans

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## BFG33 (Nov 30, 2017)

1. Come, thou Fount of every blessing,
tune my heart to sing thy grace;
streams of mercy, never ceasing,
call for songs of loudest praise.
Teach me some melodious sonnet,
sung by flaming tongues above.
Praise the mount! I'm fixed upon it,
mount of thy redeeming love.

2. Here I raise mine Ebenezer;
hither by thy help I'm come;
and I hope, by thy good pleasure,
safely to arrive at home.
Jesus sought me when a stranger,
wandering from the fold of God;
he, to rescue me from danger,
interposed his precious blood.

3. O to grace how great a debtor
daily I'm constrained to be!
Let thy goodness, like a fetter,
bind my wandering heart to thee. ( I start crying right here every time)
Prone to wander, Lord, I feel it,
prone to leave the God I love;
here's my heart, O take and seal it,
seal it for thy courts above.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## AnnaBanana (Dec 8, 2017)

I took a internet break and I come back to all this! wow! Thank you for all your suggestions and also, sharing with me a piece of what has inspired you. So many talented and wisdom filled brothers and sisters on here.

Off tooooo try and learn I go.....


----------



## George Bailey (Dec 10, 2017)

Anna, you might want to look online for some Indelible Grace music (link below as a sample-there are free hymns and chords available). Indelible Grace is a group associated somehow with a campus ministry called "Reformed University Fellowship" and they have several albums with hymns set to contemporary or modern tunes. 
Here is (by far) my favorite work of theirs, "not what my hands have done" with the most amazing harmonica I've ever heard...





http://www.igracemusic.com/hymnbook/home.html

Regards,
Brian


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Dec 10, 2017)

Unworthy_Servant said:


> "Comfort, Comfort ye My people" to the Genevan 42 tune is probably my favorite. Here's a beautiful rendition.


Hehe, what makes this rendition "Comfort Ye My People" and not, well, the Genevan tune to Psalm 42? I love this tune also, and love singing the Psalm to it.


----------



## 2ndViolinist (Dec 11, 2017)

Sorry I'm late to the party! Two of my favorites are "Abide With Me" and "Jerusalem the Golden." Here are the words to "Abide With Me":

Abide with me! Fast falls the eventide;
The darkness deepens; Lord with me abide.
When other helpers fail and comforts flee,
Help of the helpless, oh, abide with me!

I need Thy presence every passing hour;
What but Thy grace can foil the Tempter's power?
Who like Thyself my guide and stay can be?
Through cloud and sunshine, oh, abide with me!

I fear no foe, with Thee at hand to bless;
Ills have no weight and tears no bitterness.
Where is death's sting? where, grave, thy victory?
I triumph still if Thou abide with me.

Hold Thou Thy cross before my closing eyes,
Shine through the gloom, and point me to the skies.
Heaven's morning breaks, and earth's vain shadows flee;
In life, in death, O Lord, abide with me!


----------

